# steam car white 1904



## Rudolf (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Has any one plans or parts drawings form a white steam car 1904


Rudolf


----------



## lohring (Aug 22, 2014)

I can come up with boiler and part details of the control system.  Some pictures are below.

lohring Miller


----------

